# Issues compiling Kernel in FreeBSD 13



## pehdrah (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello FreeBSD community.

I usually have no problem compiling new kernels for FreeBSD but this time I got into trouble. I usually build the faster but brittle way (read using the *config *tool) but now when it whenever it reaches the *make* to actually build the kernel, boom, Kernel Panic.

So far
FreeBSD 13
Virtual Box 5.2.18
10GB dynamic allocation HD in a virtualized SATA controller

So there goes some prints of the Kernel Panic as I had trouble to get them in text (read lazyness). I still did not had the time to learn kernel debugging skill, so... This time I am requesting help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pehdrah (Feb 7, 2019)

Nvm, it was just a dirty filesystem. I had to ran a full fsck without journaling to capture the errors in the ufs. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2019)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

